# Izorline Platinum Fishing Line



## LDUBS (Sep 4, 2021)

I just bought a spool of 15# Izorline Platinum copolymer mono. I honestly had not heard of this brand before. Reason I bought it was the place did not have the green colored Trilene that I normally use on the surf set up. I didn't want clear, so I went with this smoke color Izorline. 

Just out of curiosity, does anyone use this? Is it considered decent line?


----------

